# 1842 Vs 1745



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Both tubes shot with 5 3/4" length from pouch to fork and a 32" draw length. 
Same frame, same pouch, same fastening system.
"Speed draw" happens when you do not pause after reaching full draw.

*1842 - draw weight 8 lb 10 oz @32"*
5/16" steel = 206 fps
3/8" steel = 184 fps
3/8" lead = 170 fps
32" speed draw with 3/8" steel = 193 fps

*1745 - draw weight 11 lb 6 oz @32"*
5/16" steel = 224 fps
3/8" steel = 201 fps
3/8" lead = 188 fps
32" speed draw with 3/8" steel = 209 fps

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the comparisons.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you. This is where I get the info I'm too dumb to get for my self, ha ha! Were these doubled or single?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the test.

I too have notice the 10 FPS (appx) increase with the "speed draw/release".


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I used single tubes each side. Heavier ammo is needed to benefit from doubles.

The "speed draw" is a great way to get higher velocity numbers but I have no accuracy with that method.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Northerner, I've got to order some of that 1842 tubing. I appreciate you doing the comparo.

Sean


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, interesting speed numbers. 
In real world use, I find it hard to tell the difference between the two in speed. The 1745 does carry farther before it drops. However, the pull weight of the 1842 is much more pleasant to use than the 1745. I also think there is a bit more "longevity" with the 1745 at the same stretch length. Just my observations, no scientific testing


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

